# Buyers salt spreader



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

Im posting this to see if anyone has and pictures of the "wintergate" swing away mounting system. I am looking at purchasing a spreader with this mount and was hopein to seem how some of you guys have mounted them. I have seen the seen where you have to drill into the bumper, trying to make the installment without drilling anything.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

I second this motion. I have tried searching but haven't found much.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Not familiar with "wintergate", but I've got a big old buyers that's on a swing-away mount. Is that what you guys mean? I had to drill about 4 holes in my bumper for the plates that it rides on. I don't see any easy way around that unless you could make a bracket that bolted back behind the bumper somehow. That would have to be awfully sturdy though, if it's like my spreader that thing gets HEAVY when it's full!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

This is what I was referring to. I am looking at something for next season. I need to be about to tow a trailer most importantly, second is occasional access to the bed.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...s&cm_pla=Google&cm_ite=tailgate+salt+spreader


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok, mine's the older version of that, but I imagine the mounts work the same. Access is no problem, it just swings away. I've been curious about towing with it on the truck, but haven't tried yet. If you have a skid loader with forks it goes on and off pretty easy, just pull a bolt or two and two pins. I put mine on the truck myself that way two years now. It's a bear to handle for even two guys though. 

You could get really creative and fab up your own mount to get it out of the way. Could be interesting!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

cwby_ram;1234397 said:


> Ok, mine's the older version of that, but I imagine the mounts work the same. Access is no problem, it just swings away. I've been curious about towing with it on the truck, but haven't tried yet. If you have a skid loader with forks it goes on and off pretty easy, just pull a bolt or two and two pins. I put mine on the truck myself that way two years now. It's a bear to handle for even two guys though.
> 
> You could get really creative and fab up your own mount to get it out of the way. Could be interesting!


How does yours work? This is still the one I think I am going to buy. Do you have any pics of yours?


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

PrimoSR;1313781 said:


> How does yours work? This is still the one I think I am going to buy. Do you have any pics of yours?


It works well enough. It's old and rusty now, so it sags when it's opened. You gotta kind of lift and close. Better than the hitch thing though. I'll try to get some pics when I get it out. Might be awhile, I've been trying for a couple months now to get the stuff out, but the grass won't quit enough to do it.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Stupid question here, but will this spread a 50/50 bagged blend?


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Mine spreads it just fine. Rock salt, blended stuff, all bagged. Some of the blended stuff we put through it was pretty fine, but it spread it no problems. Always load on-site though, as it'll trickle out going down the road.


----------

